# [DHCP] Duplicación 4mb ONO [solucionado]

## aenima-aenema

Buenas, mi ISP es ONO, hace poco me han doblado la conexión a 4mb, antes del doblaje me iba perfecto el dhcp... pero cuando me han doblado, el dhcp no me funciona:

```
Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

Muy descriptivo el error, pero el caso es, que mi hermana usa Windows XP y a ella sí que le funciona el DHCP, vamos, que ahora mismo hay 2 PCs (con Windows) conectados a internet, y el único que no me funciona el DHCP es en el portátil, en el que uso gentoo.

¿Alguien tiene el mismo problema que yo?, no eniendo porqué en Windows sí que funciona el DHCP, y en gentoo, desde que me han doblado, no me funciona :S.

Saludos :).

----------

## pacho2

Quizás necesites añadir alguna opción adicional:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#install-dhcp

Saludos

----------

## aenima-aenema

Probé esas opciones, la de forzar un nombre de dominio y host (-HD), pero nada :S.

----------

## kalcetoh

Mi caso es el mismo que el tuyo, tenía un mega, me lo cuatriplican y tengo gentoo, pero no me ocurre nada de eso.

Prueba a borrar (o comentar) todo lo que tengas en /etc/conf/net para tener la configuración por defecto (dhcp).

Si te sigue sin funcionar prueba a poner RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes" en /etc/conf.d/rc, no sé si tiene que ver algo pero yo lo tengo así y me funciona bien.

----------

## aenima-aenema

Ha habido un reseteo hoy en mi conexión por parte de ellos... y ahora sí que va el DHCP en mi gentoo... en fin XD. He estado asi durante 2 semanas... volviéndome loco... u_u, 2 semanas para que solucionaron ellos el problema y yo pensando que era problema mio...

Saludos :).

----------

